
Do Advanced Engineering Degrees Matter? - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/education/do-advanced-engineering-degrees-matter
======
SE_Student
Interesting, I've always thought getting an advanced degree was about doing
research and taking classes of topics that interests you (for breadth of
knowledge), whenever I open the topics with my friends (both of home have a
decade in industry as software engineers) about getting a masters in CS, all I
get is "its a waste of time", "on the job experience is more valuable". Even
though I keep seeing jobs that require masters in cs more often.

